
Why Is Apple Suddenly Hiring So Many More Designers? - ugwigr
http://fortune.com/2018/01/25/apple-hiring-designers/
======
jasonkostempski
My prediction, they haven't innovated in years, time to slap on a fresh coat
of paint so it looks like they're doing something useful. Flat design will be
replaced with something "revolutionary" and everyone is going to follow.
Physical buttons and wires will make a come back. Laptop screens will get
bigger and phone screens smaller.

------
v12
They're revamping their Education department

------
applezk9
This is easily answerable by anyone who has spent five minutes using an Apple
product.

